# Greetings fellow MARSHALL freaks!



## HiLifeRocker

I've come here as a result of mylespaul.com forums. I'm a HUGE Marshall fan & even have the logo inked on me. I'm currently searching for either a Slash head or the Zakk Wylde ZW2203 head, or a sweet JCM 800. 

Meanwhile, my trusty & freshly re-tubed Marshall 9200 Power Amp will keep me crushed. 

This weekend, I'm checking out a used JCM 900 - time to do some research!

Current Rig:


----------



## Adwex

Welcome to the forum, from a fellow MLP'er.

Dude, I gotta see a pic of that tat.


----------



## HiLifeRocker

OK, but this is before the flames were filled in ...  ...and I forgot to add I have a '68 Marshall 4x12 that has 2 mysterious speakers in it, but it sounds better than my oversize Boogie cab w/75W Celestions in it... Pics coming!


----------



## Bret138

wow...thats the best tattoo i've seen..besides my good friends master shredder (80's ninja turtles) tattoo


----------



## Adwex

HiLifeRocker said:


>



Outstanding !!!

You are officially a life-long Marshall freak ! That's awesome.


----------



## Adwex

I once had it airbrushed on a T-shirt because I couldn't find a printed one, but this beats me by a mile.


----------



## Adwex

HiLifeRocker said:


> ..... I'm currently searching for either a Slash head or the Zakk Wylde ZW2203 head, or a sweet JCM 800.
> 
> ......



Keep looking here periodically for a Slash head:

Slash Marshall Signature JCM 2555SL For Sale


----------

